# Prop won't spin in gear..



## Chicagokiwi (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello; 

I am new to boating and I have an older boat; the gearing was sticking going into reverse; sprayed wd40 on the linkage while on the water and it seemed to work; now Fwd is the same; engine revs but is not engaging; running the engine in gear with the hose cuffs on, I can hear a clicking sound like it is not catching, and the prop is not turning.

Can you help please.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Is your prop hub good?


----------



## Chicagokiwi (Jul 26, 2009)

yes, it seems so. Took the prop off and the teeth seem sharp, no burring. I read something about trying to turn the prop manually while in gear and the engine off; if you can (and I haven't tried it) it needs a new coupling?


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Could also be a broken shaft, I had one snap on my 1998 Evinrude 150hp after hitting something floating in the bay. I was told that if I slowly undid the fill plug, and there was any pressure behind it, the shaft was snapped, well, mine shot about 25ft across the road when I loosened it, and the shaft sure was in 2 pieces.



Maybe the same with your unit.



Skippy


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Take the cable connection off on the engine and try putting it in gear manually at the engine and see what happens . It could be a simple cable adjustment or maybe a broken cable. If it goes into forward and reverse with the cables disconnected you don't have an engine problem it's in the cables or shifter. You don't have to start the engine to check. In the middle it's in nutral the prop should spin freeley. Push the lever back and the prop shouls not be able to turn in one direction and forward it should not turn in the other direction.


----------



## Fishmonger (May 15, 2009)

Your shift cable jacketis broken. Follow it from the box to the engine. You'll find it!!!


----------

